# Looking....



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey ya'll! Once again i never know where to post...so dont beat me. Anyways im looking for a 300zx convertible(1990 and up). I live in Huntsville Alabama...I am willing to drive to pick it up. I dont care about color or mileage...just would like the body to be in good condition. Doesnt have to run perfect. Looking something around 5k. Hopefully I am not crazy. Just let me know. If you have anything please send me an email. [email protected]. Thank you!! 

*~*lara*~*


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

have you checked Autotrader? Also, check the Member classified section. Put a request in there.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Thank you! I also had a question that may be stupid. But thats why I am here. How possible (or not possible) would it be to put a 300zx engine in a 280zx?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hsvblondie428 said:


> Thank you! I also had a question that may be stupid. But thats why I am here. How possible (or not possible) would it be to put a 300zx engine in a 280zx?


It's been done. How much do you want to spend on the conversion?


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Well, how much are we talkin? Is this gonna be a "5K is you do it yourself and 10K if you get a bodyshop"? 

And, what kind of difficulty are we talking?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No more like 15k if you do it yourself or 25k+ if a shop does it. Don't even bother with it. Drop in a L28 turbo from a 280ZXT and be happy. 

If you had wanted a convertible about 3 months ago there was one for sale up here about an hour north of you. But it sold not to long ago.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Haha. Well thank you. That is why I have you guys! And the convertible is a spur of the moment idea that one of my friends has had. He wants to put a twin turbo engine in the convertible. I dont blame him. Should be interesting anyways. So don't worry I should be asking plenty of questions and keeping everyone on there toes! But I will just look around and if any of ya'll find anything good let me know! THANKS! 

*~*lara*~*


----------

